# Is overheating really 'normal' in hot weather?



## CrazyGerman (Jun 9, 2007)

Hi y'all! I just wanted to ask you guys if you have problems with the goat overheating in 90 degree weather and slow moving traffic. My dealer told me that it was. I can't imagine that it is. Everytime I get stuck in stop and go traffic for a couple of minutes, the gauge goes up to the red. The fans are running like crazyand if I start driving for a longer period of time, the needle comes back down. Yesterday i just stopped he goat for 2 mins and the needle was going up in the red. My dealer checked it and didn't see anything wrong. They said that this was normal, but it gets annoying over time. I am scared to go downtown bc I don't want my engine to get hot... So is my dealer right?


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Overheating is NEVER normal no matter what the ambient temperature is. The thermostat, coolant temp sensor and fans are in place to control temperature in a NORMAL operating range. If the temp gauge goes into the red then something is wrong. Even a faulty radiator cap can cause cooling problems if the spring within it becomes weak and cannot prevent antifreeze from releasing into the overflow tank. That would be the first thing I would change since it's inexpensive. Point blank, the dealership is full of sh!t.


----------



## CrazyGerman (Jun 9, 2007)

Thank you! I thought that my dealer is full of it. I'll try to replace the radiator cap and see what happenes


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

DO NOT be alarmed if you see "gunk" on your dip stick. If your dealer further investigates and sees this and tries to feed you a line that that is the cause don't buy it. That gunk is a sealant/rust inhibitor that is put in at factory. IF they end up flushing your system out have them replace the "gunk."

Based on your dealer's inept theory that it is normal for your car to overheat during routine driving, be leery of other lines of $hit he may try and feed you. Shop around for a different dealer if it's possible.


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

*You may have a faulty/failing waterpump*

Talking to a local tuner, and a buddy who is a Mechanic for a larger dealership, I've been told that a common problem to address with LS2 series engines are failing waterpumps. 

I'd imagine them being dead on, as I had mine replaced at 12K, and was told by my dealer that they've had numerous pumps replaced over the course of a few weeks.... Appears to be a fairly common problem with vette's as well. Have them check the pump to ensure it's properly circulating coolant, and use this opportunity to get a lower temp thermostat. 

Have you ever added coolant, "watter Wetter" or any additives? Just curious.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

CrazyGerman said:


> Hi y'all! I just wanted to ask you guys if you have problems with the goat overheating in 90 degree weather and slow moving traffic. My dealer told me that it was. I can't imagine that it is. Everytime I get stuck in stop and go traffic for a couple of minutes, the gauge goes up to the red. The fans are running like crazyand if I start driving for a longer period of time, the needle comes back down. Yesterday i just stopped he goat for 2 mins and the needle was going up in the red. My dealer checked it and didn't see anything wrong. They said that this was normal, but it gets annoying over time. I am scared to go downtown bc I don't want my engine to get hot... So is my dealer right?


Over Heating is not normal. In the summer time on 90 + degree days you temp should not go above around 190. A few easy things you can check and replace are the Thermostat and radiator cap. Check your coolant level in the radiator with a cool motor and check the level in your over flow coolant tank with the engine fully warmed up. Constant high coolant temps could also be a sign of a bad water pump . Bring it to a good shop or one of our sponsers and get it checked


----------



## CrazyGerman (Jun 9, 2007)

I haven't messed with the system at all. I trusted the dealer...


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

put a 160* t-stat, new rad cap, and check fluid levels. After that would be to make sure the fans kick on, maybe a simple relay, then water pump. I would check your oil and make sure you aren't leaking into the block. Overheating may cause gaskets to fail. If your oil looks like mud its toast.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

CrazyGerman said:


> I haven't messed with the system at all. I trusted the dealer...


Some people have been getting their cooling systems flushed because they noticed some gunk in the radiator. that GUNK was put there from the factory. It is a Anti rust agent and a coolant lube and sealant. If you replace the coolant then you need to get the gunk from the dealer and put it back in.

My cooland has a funny look to it's color due to the additives in it. Looks like gunk but it is not. I am not going to flush mine


----------



## Lance! (Sep 1, 2008)

Like everyone has said, the temperature doesn't matter. I like in Arizona, during the summer it's about 110 to 120, and I've NEVER seen an LS2 overheat just because of that, even in heavy traffic. Definetly get everything checked.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Don't put in a 160 degree thermostat.......the car will run in open loop, and run too rich at all times. This will net you poor fuel economy and cat converter damage. A 160 stat is a bandaid for the real problem. You need to find out what is actually wrong with the cooling system/motor.
Jeff


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

geeteeohguy said:


> Don't put in a 160 degree thermostat.......the car will run in open loop, and run too rich at all times. This will net you poor fuel economy and cat converter damage. A 160 stat is a bandaid for the real problem. You need to find out what is actually wrong with the cooling system/motor.
> Jeff


:agree
Unless you tune it for the 160 stat, don't install it.
You should be able to drive the car in the hottest of weather towing a trailer and not worry about over heating.


----------



## Lance! (Sep 1, 2008)

Rukee said:


> :agree
> You should be able to drive the car in the hottest of weather towing a trailer and not worry about over heating.



Don't tell me, you actually have towed a trailer with a GTO???

Though I do agree, 160 degrees isn't going to be a good idea, unless that's what you have the car tuned for, which I doubt....


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

No, I don't tow a trailer with my GTO, but you should be able to without overheating.
And I agree, if you do a 160 thermostat, then you must get the tune for it too, but that`s a bandaid fix for this problem.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

You mean I am the only one who tows? confused


----------



## Chrisco (Mar 19, 2007)

^LOL^ I wouldn't put the 160* thermo in until you get this problem fixed. Then you can put a 160 in. The only thing that needs tuned when you put one in is the fans on/off temp. Otherwise the thermo will open and circulate 190* coolant, and pretty much be open ALOT. Also you will see a check engine light. On OBDII cars this code is P0128, engine coolant temp. You can also get this tuned out.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Chrisco said:


> ^LOL^ I wouldn't put the 160* thermo in until you get this problem fixed. Then you can put a 160 in. The only thing that needs tuned when you put one in is the fans on/off temp. Otherwise the thermo will open and circulate 190* coolant, and pretty much be open ALOT. Also you will see a check engine light. On OBDII cars this code is P0128, engine coolant temp. You can also get this tuned out.


At what temp the thermostat opens and closes is controlled mechanically within the thermostat itself, which is why you buy one for 160* and another different one for 190*. The tune changes the temps for when the cooling fans turn on and off and I believe also changes the fuel curve slightly so the computer doesn't feed a slightly rich mixture waiting for the engine to reach 'normal' operating range.


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

YouTube - Cammed GTO with jetski trailer

The monaro is rated to tow 3500 lbs but it's not "recommended" in the GTO yet all our cars have a brace for the tow hitch

and your car should not be overheating


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

mine did this a few times also. i have not had mine check out tho. guess i will


----------



## stikila (Jul 18, 2008)

ok i have had major overheating problems with my car in az and we replaced the t stat twice and then decided to caugh up the $200 and bought a water pump from napa with a lifetime warranty... do not be alarmed if one day you pull into ur garage or drvie way and there is a huge stream under ur car it means the water pump is done and you need a new one... if u open the cooling system on ur car by dissconnecting any of the hoses for the cooling system be sure to bleed it buy running the car with the heater on and radiator cap off or you will get an air pocket and ur car will overheat within 5 minutes of driving and you can not drive it with an air pocket without hurting the engine...

and lance are you an azdgforums.com


----------



## Chrisco (Mar 19, 2007)

Rukee said:


> I believe also changes the fuel curve slightly so the computer doesn't feed a slightly rich mixture waiting for the engine to reach 'normal' operating range.


It affects fueling but it changes it by the same multiple throughout the fuel curve. In my GP, this is at 158* F or lower and 230* F or higher. The car would have to run at 158* all the time for this fueling change to take place and the car never actually got below 165*-170* with a 160* t-stat. Now the GTO may be different, but I doubt you'll run cool enough for the computer to trigger this event, especially when the LS2 is known for running hot to begin with.


----------

